# Outdoor enclosure with waterfall!



## snakehunter (Jun 22, 2016)

Dimensions are 6.5m x 3.4m, constructed with secondhand above ground pool wall, 20mm SHS tube, and aviary mesh. Wire and steel all painted flat black for better viewing and outside wall face painted to match colourbond fence. Waterfall incorporates a pump system running on 12V via solar panel setup. Houses bluies, water dragons, and two young turtles. Came up alright I think!


----------



## Buggster (Jun 22, 2016)

Completely and utterly jealous of your reptiles- what I'd do to have a home that looked that good!


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 22, 2016)

Awesome stuff


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 22, 2016)

Great job you've done there. One suggestion I might make would be to have a larger water area. If you have multiple water dragons and turtles, there might be trouble with a smaller body of water.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 22, 2016)

Holy sballs, that is awesome.. how much are tickets?? And more pictures (waterfall?)


----------



## alichamp (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazing thanks for sharing!!


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 23, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Holy sballs, that is awesome.. how much are tickets?? And more pictures (waterfall?)



Mate I've joked to family and friends before about charging for entry, maybe I should haha. Will try to get a good shot of the waterfall in action


----------



## Burgo89 (Jun 23, 2016)

That looks awesome, what's stopping the residents digging there way out?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks great! But I second Burgos question,...


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2016)

Good work and nice Gippy! The only thing I'd suggest is a few more places for blueys to get out of the pond if they somehow fall in. Just wondering where your Gippies came from, I wouldn't mind picking up a boy and a couple of girls sometime soon?Jamie


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 24, 2016)

Burgo89 said:


> That looks awesome, what's stopping the residents digging there way out?



The wall is buried approx. 400mm into the ground

- - - Updated - - -



pythoninfinite said:


> Good work and nice Gippy! The only thing I'd suggest is a few more places for blueys to get out of the pond if they somehow fall in. Just wondering where your Gippies came from, I wouldn't mind picking up a boy and a couple of girls sometime soon?Jamie



I must admit these pictures were taken before I had completely finished it, the pond also has a log at the opposite end for exiting the water and a small water lily now. As for the Gippslands, I was given 3 hatchlings years ago by a friend in the Blue Mountains and was lucky enough to get a pair


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jun 24, 2016)

Now that is AMAZING!!! Would love to be able to do that at my place!


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 27, 2016)

Forget the Lizards, how much is the rent? i wouldn't mind moving in there myself, It looks amazing. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 28, 2016)

Much appreciated guys, took up quite a few weekends but worth it in the end


----------

